# My first "Robin Hood"



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I moved from intuitive to primary aimed shooter a few weeks ago.

I was just plinking before I get ready for work and I missed the target completely... I thought "wth?" I then found both balls in the same hole. I had done this on accident before but this was the first time I was actually aiming at the previous hole and hit it. This was only at about 7m so it's not that amazing.

I just put this marker on my fork two days ago and it has dramatically increased my focus:










Will make another video soon. Been having to get a few shots here and there.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Thats kinda cool. Almost looks like an ahid hab wink wink. I never thought of that. I take a bright red paint marker and draw a dot or line on the fork tip.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Focus, focus, focus .... good for hitting your target ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> I moved from intuitive to primary aimed shooter a few weeks ago.
> 
> I was just plinking before I get ready for work and I missed the target completely... I thought "wth?" I then found both balls in the same hole. I had done this on accident before but this was the first time I was actually aiming at the previous hole and hit it. This was only at about 7m so it's not that amazing.
> 
> ...


Bro... More pictures of the shooter?!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

robb said:


> hay i am new here  by the way why i cant open sliger2016s topic safety glasses


It was deleted. And your question has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.

Back to the topic. I've never marked my bands bit have seen many put lines on them to aid in focusing.

I have been using my FlatCat and use one of the tube slots on the fork ad a reference for aiming. Seems to work fine for me but I'm still new.

You gotta love hitting the same hole on the target multiple times. It's a good feeling.

I love the look and color of those bright green bands.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Widget said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > I moved from intuitive to primary aimed shooter a few weeks ago.
> ...












Here I am experimenting with my draw and band length so left them cut long.

















I do love my Gold's green. I plan to experiment with more Thera-band and Natural Gum too. But I think Gold's looks fantastic on black frames. 1" straight and 1"× 3/4" tapers throw the heck out of some 3/8ths in single layer and doubled throw 1/2" scary fast.

Looks even better with white leather pouch, but I need to cut and punch some more of those.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

robb said:


> nice one	inconvenience


Cool looking fork but not sure I understand the link.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I tried zip ties on the fork, worked pretty well..various colors. But I dropped the idea eventually using the band edge as the marker. I really like that little white rectangle tucked into the tie...sure would help one focus alright. Great idea!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I tried zip ties on the fork, worked pretty well..various colors. But I dropped the idea eventually using the band edge as the marker. I really like that little white rectangle tucked into the tie...sure would help one focus alright. Great idea!


It's actually just a little square of medical tape. It holds pretty aggressively. But I did think of tucking something into the band wrappings. Even thought of putting a little piece of orange weed wacker line under the wrappings.

Thanks!


----------

